# Budo Taijutsu Shihan Seminar Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2006)

Enjoy this clip of a Budo Taijutsu Seminar.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 5, 2006)

Apparently he also teaches time travel (check the date at the beginning of the clip).


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 5, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Apparently he also teaches time travel (check the date at the beginning of the clip).



:rofl:


----------



## petelohstroh (Nov 24, 2006)

Howdy,
My fingers are fat from overeating so I'll be brief. I know Joel personally and he has never discussed his ability to time travel with me. Maybe he learned this skill from Arnaud. 

But really, anyone can travel forward in time, it called a nap. Reverse is the tough direction.

Video can be an unforgiving medium for sure! For every Bujinkan clip that's as good as the ones posted by Sean Askew, there are 20 (more?) that are less fortunate for one reason or another.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting that!  Always piques more interest...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 24, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> Thanks for posting that! Always piques more interest...


 
Glad you liked it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2006)

I liked it... I'll even like it even better when he does this next October. 

Time travel aside very nice thank you for posting this.


----------



## DWeidman (Nov 25, 2006)

petelohstroh said:


> Howdy,
> But really, anyone can travel forward in time, it called a nap. Reverse is the tough direction.


 
I always thought Time Travel is when you black out from drinking too much...



petelohstroh said:


> Video can be an unforgiving medium for sure! For every Bujinkan clip that's as good as the ones posted by Sean Askew, there are 20 (more?) that are less fortunate for one reason or another.


 
True that.  I am not entirely sure it is the medium however...  ;-)

-DW

PS.  Just reread this and need to clarify:  I am not commenting on Joel at all (either way) -- just making an observation in general...


----------



## 301stSpartan (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice video. 

I have an observation to share:

This is not intended to be an attack on any way on Mr. Everett or the contents of his video clip, just an observation regarding training in general.  

Most of us who have been practicing since the mid-80s (which is a lot more people than most would think) are pretty good at adjusting to attacks in a way that permits us to switch from one path of least resistance to another as the fighting interaction changes from moment to moment.  This level of skill seems to awe and amaze the new people, but it is really not that difficult when the attacker is moving with broken rhythm, while we talk (instruct, discuss) our way through the motions that we discover on the way to finishing a technique.  

Let's be honest, we all know that this method of instructing/demonstrating is an ingrained part of ninpo training culture, regardless of X-Kan affiliation. It is also one of the major reasons why many people have difficulty acknowledging the credibility of the training.  

In my opinion, there rarely is a reason to stop a demonstration in mid-flow to highlight the different options that are available at an arbitrary decision point.  If an instructor wishes to show a different aspect of a concept that he or she is sharing, then it is almost always better to run through the entire training sequence again. Broken rhythm is a nearly invisible concept to beginners and is very hard for them to discern. Flow and continuity are much more intuitive and expected. Beginning martial artists generally have not developed their body sense and situational awareness to the point that they can take a point demonstrated to them in broken rhythm and then turn around and plug it into a continuous flow. Yet, we tend to think that we are doing new students a favor by slowing things down to the point where Uke is literally waiting for us to indicate that he should continue.


Again, this is not directed to Mr. Everett, but to the Bujinkan Dojo in general, which most likely has more qualified Shihan than any other martial arts organization in history;

Someone who I have a tremendous amount of respect for has noted that for the vast majority of the population, when someone says that they have had twenty years of experience in the martial arts, they truly mean that they have repeated the first two years of training ten times over.  

With so many Shihan, there is a tremendous amount of responsibility that has been dolled out.  I think it is high time that someone cowboys up and goes beyond broken rhythm demonstrations.

As Sensei has said again and again &#8230; Keep Going! (flow)


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 26, 2006)

There's nothing I've experienced that would lead me to believe that people will pick stuff up faster if you demonstrate it in one continuous motion. I've witnessed more to the contrary.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2006)

301stSpartan said:


> Most of us who have been practicing since the mid-80s



Kids today. I have been training since the early 70s :uhyeah: 



Nimravus said:


> There's nothing I've experienced that would lead me to believe that people will pick stuff up faster if you demonstrate it in one continuous motion. I've witnessed more to the contrary.


 
I do not train Budo Taijutsu I train CMA but I would have to agree with you. It may be a good way to train after you have learned an application but you need to break it down in the beginning.


----------



## 301stSpartan (Nov 27, 2006)

No not really,  Have you tried doing it the way I reccomend?

Probably not.

succka!


----------



## bydand (Nov 27, 2006)

301stSpartan said:


> No not really,  Have you tried doing it the way I reccomend?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> succka!




Real mature response Jo-Jo.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 27, 2006)

bydand said:


> Real mature response Jo-Jo.



I agree!


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 28, 2006)

301stSpartan said:


> No not really,  Have you tried doing it the way I reccomend?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> succka!



Are you trying to offend people?

I have done things both ways. They both have their advantages and disadvatages. If you are part of a large group of unknown people, then they probably will not get the small points that are part of the process needed to getting to the end result.

Please try to keep your ego in check considering your limited knowledge of the subject matter.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2006)

*Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Brian R. VanCise
-MT Moderator-
*


----------



## 301stSpartan (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry,

I had one too many glasses of wine before I wrote my last post.

-Vern


----------



## 301stSpartan (Nov 28, 2006)

By the way *bydand*, I get the feeling that you are using my old nick name in a condecending or overly familiar way.  I don't know what you have heard about me, but rest assured, I will come home one day and I do have the capability to back up any seemingly outrageous points of view that I put forward here or elsewhere on the net.

Best regards,

Vern


----------



## bydand (Nov 29, 2006)

301stSpartan said:


> By the way *bydand*, I get the feeling that you are using my old nick name in a condecending or overly familiar way.  I don't know what you have heard about me, but rest assured, I will come home one day and I do have the capability to back up any seemingly outrageous points of view that I put forward here or elsewhere on the net.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Vern


  Never said anything like that.  Just said it wasn't a very mature response.  Used Jo-jo because I know that is what you used to go by, not condecending at all.


----------



## Tenguru (Dec 2, 2006)

Are the lunging, slow motion type of attacks shown in that video typical of Bujinkan training?


----------



## budoboy (Dec 2, 2006)

"Are the lunging, slow motion type of attacks shown in that video typical of Bujinkan training?"

In my opinion: the lunging ... yes, the slow motion ... sometimes

Jeff


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 3, 2006)

Tenguru said:


> Are the lunging, slow motion type of attacks shown in that video typical of Bujinkan training?



It depends. Can you see much in a seminar if things are done at a fast speed? Are you trying to let people see what you are doing so they can copy it, or are you practicing the move?


----------



## Tenguru (Dec 4, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> It depends. Can you see much in a seminar if things are done at a fast speed? Are you trying to let people see what you are doing so they can copy it, or are you practicing the move?



Does anyone have any Bujinkan video showing techniques being performed at full speed?  Preferably, no lunging punchings.  I would really appreciate seeing how these techniques would look in an applied situation.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 4, 2006)

What is a lunging punch?


----------



## Tenguru (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> What is a lunging punch?



A lunging punch is a punch accompanied by footwook similar to that performed when doing "lunge" excercises (though not nearly as deep).

Video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5706429683118314049&q=bujinkan&hl=en

Lunge excercise explanation
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBLunge.html


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 4, 2006)

Tenguru said:


> A lunging punch is a punch accompanied by footwook similar to that performed when doing "lunge" excercises (though not nearly as deep).




Oh.... So *that* is what you call a lunge punch. Let me say this... First it is usually footwork accompanied by a punch, not the other way around.  

Secondly, I don't believe that example was a good example of a punch.  Just my opinion.  Overall I thought the demo was fine, but since you are using it as an example for a punch, I wanted to point out, that the punch was not the best part of the demo by far, in my opinion.

To truly answer your question, you should go to a Bujinkan dojo and train.  I just don't think you are going to find what you are looking for online because they are all training demonstrations not actual fights at normal speeds.


----------



## Tenguru (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Oh.... So *that* is what you call a lunge punch. Let me say this... First it is usually footwork accompanied by a punch, not the other way around.
> 
> Secondly, I don't believe that example was a good example of a punch. Just my opinion. Overall I thought the demo was fine, but since you are using it as an example for a punch, I wanted to point out, that the punch was not the best part of the demo by far, in my opinion.
> 
> To truly answer your question, you should go to a Bujinkan dojo and train. I just don't think you are going to find what you are looking for online because they are all training demonstrations not actual fights at normal speeds.



Is it really necessary for me to go train in a Bujinkan dojo in order to get an answer to a straightforward question?  Wait, I get it.  Your trying to yank my chain.  Ha ha.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 4, 2006)

Tenguru said:


> Is it really necessary for me to go train in a Bujinkan dojo in order to get an answer to a straightforward question?  Wait, I get it.  Your trying to yank my chain.  Ha ha.



Not all straightforward questions have straightforward answers.  On top of that, what you see is not always what is going on.  So my point is and was, that you need to go and feel it.  Then you will have your answer.

It is like trying to describe the color red to a blind man.  "What is the color red?" is a pretty straight forward question...  Isn't it?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Not all straightforward questions have straightforward answers.  On top of that, what you see is not always what is going on.  So my point is and was, that you need to go and feel it.  Then you will have your answer.
> 
> It is like trying to describe the color red to a blind man.  "What is the color red?" is a pretty straight forward question...  Isn't it?


It's not so much that BigShadow or others are avoiding giving straightforward answers or being smart alecks as that some answers don't work well in words, or even sometimes in pictures and words.

Some things, sometimes, you just have to DO something to get the idea of how it works.  

If you really want to know how Bujinkan Budo Taijustu or Bando or Tae Kwon Do or Karate or boxing or <finish endless list here>, works and looks -- you have to go to people who are doing that and see.


----------



## budoboy (Dec 5, 2006)

Tenguru,

I gave you a straight forward answer.  Did it not satisfy you?

Jeff


----------



## budoboy (Dec 5, 2006)

BTW the lunge punch you linked in the video was pretty poorly performed.  His center of gravity was way too high (he was practically on his toes) and he was leaning forward too much.

Jeff


----------

